# i think I accidently hurt a battery



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Any idea what I can do to wake up my lipo. It is a 2 cell 1800 Pro-Match battery that I was using in my 1/18 late model. It has sat for about a month or so and now it says low voltage and won't take a charge.  any suggestions?


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

1 cell might be outa whack. If it has a balance plug read the volt for each cell. Other than try a friends charger or start with a .2 amp charge to nurse back to health.
I've heard of this but haven't tried it. Set charger on nimh or nicd for 6cell and charge for 5 minutes to get voltage started and then switch to lipo charge.


----------



## automizzi (Feb 3, 2010)

hmmm....do you have a voltage meter to check battery? If you do you can check overall voltage at the power connector and if you have small enough probes you can check the voltage of each cell through the balance tap. Assuming it is a 2S pack, the balance tap would have 3 wires so one wire would be common and the other two would show voltage for each cell. If one cell is zero or close to, you probably don't have a chance. If each cell is not far from 3.2V each you have a chance of revival. Just like last poster said, try and charge at nimh setting OR if your charger allows, LiPo setting without balance for 5 minutes or so at 1.8A and see if voltage comes up. If it does it may be then able to be balance charged. Either way, do not charge unless you are watching the battery. It can be dangerous to force a pack to take a charge as one cell could overcharge and explode or the bad cell could act as a resistor and heat up and burst as well....either way no fun and plenty dangerous. If it does charge, check for Puffing of the cells after running.
Good Luck.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

for god sake .... STAY WITH THE PACK DO NOT LEAVE IT IF YOU FORCE CHARGE IT .... 

i would as they up there said do what you can say a force charge .. .2 to .5 amps .. on nh setting.. but stay with pack and only do it for like 1 min sets .. 
charge for 1 min then check voltage .. till say you get close to 3.3 to 3.5 volts per cell or at least 6 volts for both .. then go back to lipo and see if it picks it up .. 

if it does set charger to 1amp charge on lipo so it slow charges .. then run it for 3 mins and recharge at your normal charge . 

this way less chance of anything happing.. i have hit a few packs and done this to get them back .. so far fro me has worked.. good luck 

AGAIN DO NOT DO NOT LEAVE THE PACK ALONE STAY THERE >>>> PLEASE ....


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

i have done pretty much the same thing and it seemed to work ok.


----------



## movilla (Aug 30, 2010)

Take a look at the cell after you use it, if it has got gas inside (it will look fat and when you press it slightly you will notice like there is air inside...) take care when you stop using the lipo bat, and if it get's a hit somehow or when you remove it it's hot or gets a weird shape, dispose it inmediatelly, once the cells go low usually they start failing and their chemistry is quite explosive, so take good care of it, and never EVER leave it with no supervision when charging or after use if it's warm or hot...

Regards,
 Mario


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

speedster1919 said:


> 1 cell might be outa whack. If it has a balance plug read the volt for each cell. Other than try a friends charger or start with a .2 amp charge to nurse back to health.
> I've heard of this but haven't tried it. Set charger on nimh or nicd for 6cell and charge for 5 minutes to get voltage started and then switch to lipo charge.


+1, charge for a short amount of time on nimh and then switch back to lipo charge.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

just an update, I charged it for 4 minutes under the nimh charge and it worked just fine. Brought it back to life.


----------

